# Guitars in continuo?



## PrimoUomo (Jul 7, 2013)

Many "HIP" (Historical Informed Perfomance) conductors today uses guitars in the continuo section. Anthony Hicks said that there where no historical evidence for guitars where used in the continuo section, and called them "Silly Pluckers" e. t. c. Do anyone here have a meaning of guitars in the continuo section or eventually know something about the use and evidence. I personally thinks that guitars are fine as long they are not used constant, like on my cd "Three Baroque Tenors" with Ian Bostridge.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Lutes or theorbos - OK, classical guitars - not exactly.


Best regards, Dr


----------

